# afs drives me crazy [solved]

## musv

Hi,

since about 1 month I got a problem with this ***** afs. I only use the openafs-client to get my home directory from the server of the university. But it's not anymore possible for me to start the afs client.

Loading the openafs module works perfectly. But when I try to start the daemon I get the following error message:

```

/etc/init.d/openafs-client start

 * Starting OpenAFS client ...

 *   Loading OpenAFS kernel module ...

WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 156: ignoring bad line starting with 'probeall'                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Starting OpenAFS daemon ...

/etc/init.d/openafs-client: line 67: 17913 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /usr/sbin/afsd ${AFSD_OPTIONS} >&/dev/null               
```

Lines 66 - 70 of /etc/init.d/openafs-client:

```
cleanstart()

{

        # Make sure the mountpoint exists

        mkdir /afs 2> /dev/null

```

And yes the mountpoint exists.

The same configuration, same packages, same versions worked find until the last month. I didn't change anything in my afs-Configuration. 

/var/lib/openafs/log ist empty.Last edited by musv on Wed Jul 05, 2006 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stefaan

/var/lib/openafs/log only contains logs for the server, not the client. I don't think the client actually logs anything for that matter.

Usually, when I don't succeed at starting afs, it's one of these two: mismatch between running kernel and on-disk source tree, or mismatch between openafs's afsd-version (openafs-ebuild) and the kernel module (openafs-kernel-ebuild). As you haven't provided any version numbers, this is just guessing of course. I can also only guess what you're doing in /etc/modprobe.conf, as you haven't provided that either. Furthermore, the line number in your error-message does not correspond with your init-script, which is utterly strange. 

I hope I've given you some useful pointers.

Stefaan

----------

## musv

Thanks for your pointers.

The following versions are installed:

opernafs-kernel-1.4.1

openafs-1.4.1-r1

gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r10

I've tried to deinstall these two packages, delete the Start-Stop-Script of openafs and reinstall afs as well as the afs-Kernel Module. Of course after installing a new kernel I've rebuilt the openafs-kernel module too.

My /etc/modprobe.conf

```

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off            # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off            # IPv4

 alias net-pf-3 off             # Amateur Radio AX.25

 alias net-pf-4 off             # IPX

 alias net-pf-5 off             # DDP / appletalk

 alias net-pf-6 off             # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off            # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6

 alias net-pf-11 off            # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

 alias net-pf-19 off            # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81     bttv

#alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

#alias /dev/ppp         ppp_generic

#alias tty-ldisc-3      ppp_async

#alias tty-ldisc-14     ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

#alias ppp-compress-24  ppp_deflate

#alias ppp-compress-26  ppp_deflate

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3       loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10  loop_gen

alias cipher-2          des

alias cipher-3          fish2

alias cipher-4          blowfish

alias cipher-6          idea

alias cipher-7          serp6f

alias cipher-8          mars6

alias cipher-11         rc62

alias cipher-15         dfc2

alias cipher-16         rijndael

alias cipher-17         rc5

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

alias char-major-61    lirc_driver

alias char-major-195 NVdriver 

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195 

..... a lot of alsa stuff ......

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=0

probeall /dev/svga svgalib_helper

alias char-major-202    msr

alias char-major-203    cpuid

alias /dev/cpu/*/msr    msr

alias /dev/cpu/*/cpuid  cpuid

```

When I try to start openafs, the kernel module loads perfectly. The afsd seems to start and breaks immediately with the memory access error. Nevertheless a "ps aux | grep afs" gives me:

```

root     18267  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_rxlistener]

root     18269  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_callback]

root     18271  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_rxevent]

root     18273  0.0  0.0   1692   104 ?        Ss   Jun18   0:00 /usr/sbin/afsd -fakestat -stat 2000 -dcache 800 -daemons 3 -volumes 70 -afsdb -dynroot

root     18624  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afsd]

root     18626  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_checkserver]

root     18628  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_background]

root     18630  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_background]

root     18924  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun18   0:00 [afs_background]

```

The /afs - directory is still empty. And it's impossible to kill the afs-processes, to unload the afs-module or to unmount the afs-Cache. Even kill -9 somethingofafs doesn't work.

/etc/init.d/openafs-client start

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting OpenAFS client ...

 *   afsd already running, not attempting to restart                 [ !! ]

```

/etc/init.de/openafs-client stop

```

* WARNING:  openafs-client has not yet been started.

```

----------

## musv

Another strange thing: When I try starting the afs-client at a term (xterm / aterm) I get only an error message with memory access error and nothing else. Now I tried starting afs-client in a console and I got the following:

```

root@Blechkasten /sys <13:25:10>

 > /etc/init.d/openafs-client start

 * Starting OpenAFS client ...

 *   Loading OpenAFS kernel module ...                                         [ ok ] 

*   Starting OpenAFS daemon ...

Oops: 0002 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: openafs rfcomm l2cap snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq lirc_i2c lirc_dev nvidia s

nd_bt87x snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_seq_device snd_pcm snd_timer snd_util_mem snd_page_alloc snd_hwdep snd ohci1394 ieee1394 hci_usb bluetooth

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<fa75ef4a>]    Tainted: PF     VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286   (2.6.17-gentoo #1)

EIP is at osi_Panic+0x23/0x2b [openafs]

eax: 00000016   ebx: f6bf4000   ecx: ffffffff   edx: 00000001

esi: f6778a88   edi: fffffffb   ebp: 00000000   esp: f6425dc0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process afsd (pid: 10646, threadinfo=f6425000 task=c1b25a70)

Stack: fa76751a fa77abfc 00000000 00000016 00000000 fa7e9760 00000001 fa7310a2

       00000000 000007ff c1b25a70 c0326f0b f6425df4 22222222 22222222 22222222

       0000000a f6425000 f6425ef4 00000003 fa76e342 00000000 00000000 00000000

Call Trace:

 <fa76751a> osi_UFSOpen+0x138/0x194 [openafs]  <fa7310a2> afs_InitCacheFile+0x201/0x417 [openafs]

 <c0326f0b> __mutex_lock_slowpath+0x2c8/0x37d  <fa76e342> afs_syscall_call+0x901/0x1342 [openafs]

 <c01e6d7b> _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x27/0x44  <c0165675> mntput_no_expire+0x14/0x90

 <c015aefd> link_path_walk+0xb0/0xbb  <c01e6d7b> _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x27/0x44

 <c0165675> mntput_no_expire+0x14/0x90  <fa76f3d8> afs_syscall+0x108/0x1562 [openafs]

 <c0159d26> vfs_permission+0x13/0x17  <c0159d88> may_open+0x5e/0x1a7

 <c015be83> open_namei+0x248/0x591  <c014b8c5> __dentry_open+0x11d/0x204

 <fa76803e> afs_unlocked_ioctl+0x46/0x51 [openafs]  <c015cdb5> do_ioctl+0x21/0x5f

 <c015d04f> vfs_ioctl+0x25c/0x26f  <c0159f13> putname+0x27/0x2a

 <c015d08f> sys_ioctl+0x2d/0x46  <c01026d3> sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Code: 00 66 89 46 7c 5b 5e c3 8b 54 24 04 b8 e6 a0 77 fa ff 74 24 10 ff 74 24 10 ff 74 24 10 85 d2 0f 44 d0 52 e8 8a 60 9b c5 83 c4 10 <c6> 05 00 00 00 00 00 c3 56 53 8b 74 24 10 0f bf c6 50 ff 74 24

EIP: [<fa75ef4a>] osi_Panic+0x23/0x2b [openafs] SS:ESP 0068:f6425dc0

 /etc/init.d/openafs-client: line 67: 10646 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /usr/sbin/afsd ${AFSD_OPTIONS} >&/dev/null            [ !! ]

```

Is there anyone else who gets this error?

----------

## stefaan

This isn't strange at all. A normal xterm doesn't show stuff dumped in the kernel ring buffer, you'd need xconsole or similar for that. I'm still at a loss concerning your error. 

Further discussion to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138830

----------

